# Nice hotel in Leeds?



## Cloo (Apr 4, 2016)

So, for our 9th wedding anniversary in July, we'd obviously like to go to Leeds. Well, cos we want to eat at this batshit mad restaurant: www.themanbehindthecurtain.co.uk

Where would be a nice spot to stay? Ideally in the centre, as we want to be able to stagger back from dinner, or a bit out of town might be nice if we could cab it. I expect we'll come up by train and not have a car ourselves, but not sure yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 4, 2016)

42 The Calls


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 4, 2016)

Premier Inn Leeds Arena


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Premier Inn Leeds Arena


I counter with the Park Plaza opposite the station!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2016)

I just googled so this isn't a recommendation but The New Ellington has a gin garden 

Edit: The Man Behind The Curtain is a stroll away


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 4, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> I just googled so this isn't a recommendation but The New Ellington has a gin garden



They've got nearly 150 different gins  -  best get this thread blocked for Mrs Voltz I think

Me? I can't stand the stuff


----------



## Glitter (Apr 4, 2016)

Cloo said:


> So, for our 9th wedding anniversary in July, we'd obviously like to go to Leeds. Well, cos we want to eat at this batshit mad restaurant: www.themanbehindthecurtain.co.uk
> 
> Where would be a nice spot to stay? Ideally in the centre, as we want to be able to stagger back from dinner, or a bit out of town might be nice if we could cab it. I expect we'll come up by train and not have a car ourselves, but not sure yet.



We're going there in May. I'll let you know what it's like 

Have you booked btw? I booked ours for lunch before Christmas and dinner was booked up until October then.


----------



## High Voltage (Apr 4, 2016)

Glitter said:


> . . . I booked ours for lunch before Christmas and dinner was booked up until October then.



<Anticipates 3 page rant in green 24pt Comic Sans from Cloo on "Things that have pissed you off today" thread>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2016)

Glitter said:


> We're going there in May. I'll let you know what it's like
> 
> Have you booked btw? I booked ours for lunch before Christmas and dinner was booked up until October then.


No availability in June!!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 4, 2016)

The Malmaison


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> I just googled so this isn't a recommendation but The New Ellington has a gin garden



*packs*


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 4, 2016)

*rings BoatieBird*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Glitter (Apr 4, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The Malmaison



Great shout!!


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 4, 2016)

Definitely Quebecs.

Stayed there recently and it's properly lovely. Very romantic, imo.

Always fancied the Met as well but haven't stayed so can't recommend


----------



## Cloo (Apr 4, 2016)

Ooops, restaurant booked up until September. Heck, we can book it for gsv's birthday in October, then.

Will look into Quebecs - I saw that online and it looked nice.


----------



## Glitter (May 6, 2016)

Cloo said:


> Ooops, restaurant booked up until September. Heck, we can book it for gsv's birthday in October, then.
> 
> Will look into Quebecs - I saw that online and it looked nice.



Cloo, get it booked. We went there today and it was frickin' shamayzing!!!! Check out my fb for pics!!


----------



## Cloo (May 7, 2016)

gsv now says he's not sure he can be arsed to go on his birthday, but I expect we'll still try it some time.


----------



## Cid (May 25, 2016)

Best place to stay near Leeds is Sheffield.


----------

